# "It's your � doom! Stop squirming!"



## honeyviper (May 25, 2015)

*"It's your — doom! Stop squirming!"*





















Hello from Rhys, my beautiful "odd eye" boy!
_(Don't worry - no one actually got to eat any lollipop!)

_I named him after a character from one of my favorite video games, Tales from the Borderlands, who is noted for having heterochromia iridium - or "odd eye" - due to a mechanical eye implant. It only seemed fitting!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rhys is really pretty! I once read things that were specific to odd eye rats about their health...can't remember what now, and I didn't research it to know if it were true anyway... lol. Are you a breeder? I'm asking because if the pics in your signature.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So beautiful  I so want an odd eyed some day!


----------



## honeyviper (May 25, 2015)

Thank you very much! He is my pride and joy! And you are correct on both counts; odd eye can present some health issues and my signature photos are my very first litters from when I began breeding several years back - though I'm not sure if breeding talk is encouraged, I'll keep that under wraps! 

The most common health issue for odd eye rats is megacolon. From Ratropolis on blogspot: _"Megacolon is a condition where the proper cells that allow an animal to defecate do not reach the colon. Thus, the rat cannot defecate and fecal matter collects in the colon. The condition is always fatal."_ This is a fantastic article on odd eye, high white, and the risks that they present, and I highly recommend reading it. Don't worry, though, from the author themself; _"Most high white rats are perfectly healthy."

_Rhys himself is currently the absolute picture of health at a year and a half old!


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

SO CUTE. Also I love the name. Borderlands 1 & 2 were awesome games! Haven't gotten around to playing the Telltale game yet.


----------



## honeyviper (May 25, 2015)

Thank you so much! They're some of my favorites!
His name was almost Handsome Jack -- but I just wound up loving the name Rhys!


----------

